# Hunting Stories from kids!



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

iv'e got another story!

So the time changes back an hour in early november. I was going deer hunting the day of the change. me and my dad changed our clocks the wrong way!! so we were sitting in the tree 2 hours before light! i checked the time and it sais "3:45a.m." i call my dad and i go " DAD!!, ITS 3:45" he goes. wait what? and for an hour and a half i went and slept in the truck  i saw a huge buck that day. But i couldnt get the shot off.


----------

